
Your business idea is not unique. Sorry - CodeLikeAJedi
https://code.likeagirl.io/your-business-idea-is-not-unique-sorry-cdb059c9685d
======
HeyLaughingBoy
per sé, not "persay."

~~~
greenyoda
In English, it would be _per se_ , not per sé. (It's borrowed from Latin.)

[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/per_se](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/per_se)

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Thanks for the correction. No idea why I did that.

